# Wing Chun Table Fighting



## Yoshiyahu (Aug 25, 2019)

Do you practice any forms of TABLE fighting?

What benefits do you gather comes from doing this?

What exactly is training this close good for?


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 25, 2019)

No because that's stupid and dumb.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 25, 2019)

My idea of table fighting is slamming their head into the table


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't really see the point tbh...why do you need a table if you want to work on infighting just work on infighting or press up against a wall


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2019)

It may come in handy at holidays when someone asks you to pass the salt. You know, a soft field goal thing.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 25, 2019)

The guy in the video states several times what the objective and goal is regarding his method of training.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 25, 2019)

wckf92 said:


> The guy in the video states several times what the objective and goal is regarding his method of training.


Yes and my point is why do you need a table just do it on the mats


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 25, 2019)

If its a moving table then it seems like a decent balance exercise.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 25, 2019)

We have one rule when it comes to table fighting...'One Foot On the Floor At All Times'!
Break the rule and you lose the food you just got and have to start all over again.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 25, 2019)

We just have a marked off area on the training floor. No one has injuries from rolling an ankle if stumbling off the platform.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 25, 2019)

Are you talking about fight on the stage? People always did that during the ancient time. If you fall off the stage you may get serious injury. It takes courage to get up there.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Aug 25, 2019)

Marnetmar said:


> No because that's stupid and dumb.



Okay well its a training exercise. Not true sparring!



Headhunter said:


> My idea of table fighting is slamming their head into the table



Thats a great idea




wckf92 said:


> The guy in the video states several times what the objective and goal is regarding his method of training.



Ding ding, how ever i wanted others to discuss it. 



Rat said:


> If its a moving table then it seems like a decent balance exercise.



indeed.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are you talking about fight on the stage? People always did that during the ancient time. If you fall off the stage you may get serious injury. It takes courage to get up there.



Now thats funny


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 26, 2019)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Now thats funny


Have you seen stage San Shou fight without rope around it?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 26, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Have you seen stage San Shou fight without rope around it?



i think a few types of fight are on a raised platform without any ropes.   It seems to be a semi Chinese thing.       There was also a karate tournament thing where they had a depressed platform surrounded by semi shallow angled walls you could jump off etc.


----------



## Cephalopod (Aug 29, 2019)

I was a bit distracted by the caved-in posture of the first guy demonstrating in the op's vid.
That being said, It's actually quite tricky to roll with someone much shorter that yourself! My latest approach has been to treat all of his strikes the same as very low strikes from a taller person rather than compromise my posture. I still find myself with my weight going to my toes too often.


----------



## The Discerning Gentleman (Jan 8, 2020)

I've seen an old black and white picture from Leung Ting's school of his students doing blindfolded chi-sau off the ground on a real table half of that size. The only purpose I can think of is controlling/taking space in a very dynamic and stressful environment.


----------



## APL76 (Jan 14, 2020)

Damn, that first guys gotta be Karim Abdul Jabar's grandson.


----------

